
A Brief Totally Accurate History of Programming Languages - okket
https://medium.com/@caspervonb/a-brief-totally-accurate-history-of-programming-languages-cd93ec806124
======
potench
I feel like left-pad should be called out in this article:

March 2016: Azer Koçulu breaks web deployments worldwide by unpublishing an 11
line module "left-pad" used for string expansion. yarn.cache was invented as a
result.

